#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  是否開個新手報到版?

## 提斯蘿蘭特

最近不知道為什麼
新人感覺多好多 (汗)
可是好多都是在洗文章
而且也好像很多東西都會搞錯
是否要開個新手報到版?
這樣可以讓心來的簽名 並且置頂個文章說明這邊的事項
在那裡發言可以改成"不增加發言數" 這種方法呢?

----------


## 狼嚎

我同意~之前也想過這個問題
放在此版的文張必回XDD
像是可以放些自我介紹或來這裡的原因等事情
要不然就放任下去就會一堆幽靈人(獸)口...
開這個版是一個滿可行的方法~

----------


## Michile

其實我覺得，出不出來報到，要不要選擇在這個區域活躍，
完全是自己要負責的。
就算沒開這版一樣能出來報到，只看有沒有這個心…

雖然我並不否認開張此版的必要性。

只是近來新人的素質有些參差不齊，
也有幾個不會注意自己發的文到底是不是有失妥當，
有時會連說明的力氣都用不上…會很想直接砍殺。

這就算了，如果花了心思去勸還屢勸不聽，那會非常令人抓狂…
這種雜碎乾脆乖乖地回去當幽靈還不會有人來驅魔。
(我承認我這句話非常不中聽。)



發言者不注意自己的態度，就算創設所謂的報到版也無濟於事，
反而會更不好控制，這是必須了解到的一點。

----------


## Fenrir

帳號註冊下去之後 隔多久 發言數沒有破0的就D掉好了?
發覺有很多都只是為了檔案黑市裡面的資源而已(下載數超多的)
這種的感覺..真的很不好

來報到應該算是一種..禮貌吧..?打聲招呼也好..大家都在同一個板上
所謂禮多人不怪嘛..多打個招呼也不會要命..但要記住最基本的禮儀一定要有


還有新人要記住~
這裡嚴禁火星文 注音文 
另外 請愛用簡體字帖子轉繁體字

----------


## 狼王白牙

不久以前在下也有這個構想, 但沒有付諸實行,  構想跟理由如下:

====我是構想分隔線====我是構想分隔線====我是構想分隔線====

現在無論個人版或各公共版面文章發現很多*恰特*性質的
砍掉又很可惜, 所謂恰特性質就是類似旁人插不上嘴的
如果發在嚴格的 BBS 保證會被版主以請勿灌水為理由砍掉那種

建議在談天說地版副掛一個恰特版(也就是真正的水滿為患)如何
但是這個版不計算文章數

喜歡寫長篇文章的不會不高興(因為他不會認為我寫這麼多, 文章數只加一
別人寫2行, 文章數也加一, 但是他的頭銜比我好看的多)

喜歡恰特的又有地方, 不會不爽被砍文, 只是文章被搬了地方
另一方又不會被其他肚子裡有墨水的會員不爽某些人喜歡灌水衝頭銜稱號

先決條件是版主可以弄清楚什麼是該搬的, 與願意花這個時間來管理了

====沒有付諸實行理由 分隔線 ====沒有付諸實行理由 分隔線====

自爆這篇建議, 因為發現2個大問題

這樣一來真正的心情與日記 於首頁顯示的主題會一直被蓋掉
二來我忘了個人版目前是計算文章數的, 變成擁有個人版卻可以灌則變成一種不公平

其實就算沒有個人版的話........
有些獸喜歡閱讀精華論點, 有些喜歡灌水, 有些版主有在確實執行去蕪存菁
但另外也有版主自己的理念就是接受灌水; 如此一來便很難做到公平

所以有任何意見請踴躍提出吧   :仔細檢查:

----------


## ocarina2112

先自爆一下我就是那個灌水眾委員會會員之一~XDXD





> 喜歡寫長篇文章的不會不高興(因為他不會認為我寫這麼多, 文章數只加一
> 別人寫2行, 文章數也加一, 但是他的頭銜比我好看的多)


噗~有人跟你這麼抱怨過哦一▽一"|||
不知道這種的在不高興三小..嫉妒心作崇一▽一"?

如果說，長篇文章整章下來寫得再好沒人看OR
寫了一長篇沒有內容的東西...那跟一兩行文不是沒什麼兩樣...


打一堆字跟打十幾個字文章數都只+1
讓打長篇文章的人不高興

那~
打了長篇大論的人發文章就比較有氣勢
打了一兩句的人就沒有發言權了?

這種叫做...歧quote="狼王白牙"]這樣跟白人歧quote="狼王白牙"])

要不要就變成文章"字數"來加quote="狼王白牙"]一▽一"







> 喜歡恰特的又有地方, 不會不爽被砍文, 只是文章被搬了地方
> 另一方又不會被其他肚子裡有墨水的會員不爽某些人喜歡灌水衝頭銜稱號


噗~不管是不是灌水
至少有人有那個*滿腔熱血*在衝文章
也是讓版面熱鬧一點

既然有*滿腹墨水*，那就拿出墨水來衝給別人看不就得了一▽一?
如果說不喜歡拿墨水衝文章
那有什麼資格批評讓你覺得是沒內容的灌水文?
or有什麼資格不爽別人灌水?
好歹別人也是拿出勇氣與愛在po文章的


有滿滿墨水不拿出來用不是很可惜~~
自已沒好好發揮出來搞不懂有啥好不爽的一▽一"|||

如果說有滿腹的墨水卻發不出個幾百篇文章
那也真不知道這個滿腹之詞是從何而來

こーゆーのみとめないですね～



> 二來我忘了個人版目前是計算文章數的, 變成擁有個人版卻可以灌則變成一種不公平


我想先說~就算是灌水
我寧願灌在個人版也不想灌在公開版，就算不是自已的
如果說灌在個人版不計算文章，那也ok~

----------


## ocarina2112

∠(￣□￣)報告sir~
上面那個不管怎麼改，引言還是一直出錯orz
明明就沒引那段，可是編掉了再po出來還是會出現引言的字串


有一段被引言吃掉的文字~補個一下@@

==================================
如果說，長篇文章整章下來寫得再好沒人看OR 
寫了一長篇沒有內容的東西...那跟一兩行文不是沒什麼兩樣... 


打一堆字跟打十幾個字文章數都只一讓打長篇文章的人不高興 
那~ 
打了長篇大論的人發文章就比較有氣勢 
打了一兩句的人就沒有發言權了? 
這種叫做...歧視平常不多話的人? 
(這樣跟白人歧視黑人有啥不同..一▽一) 
要不要就變成文章"字數"來加頭銜而不是用篇數加算了一▽一"

----------


## 狼王白牙

順便回應一下:

檔案黑市版的資源, 尤其是獸畫系列等, 據反應下載數多但回應少, 
但以全站使用者的比例來看似乎是很*合理的範圍*

全站的註冊使用者約 200 位 扣掉這幾天突然爆增的新註冊會員不計
大約9隻獸中只有1隻會去下載. 而下載的9隻裡頭只有一隻會回應(1/9)

雖然回應者不多, 但已經比一些專業的軟體下載點還要好很多了
有些軟體有幾千下載數, 但回應數只有10篇, (< 1/100)是不是比例上比我們還慘

有在用騾子的也知道, 很少人會留下自己的評論在上面, 
頂多只能留謝謝分享吧
但那這幾個字, 看在其他獸眼裡, 會不會變成好像在衝文章數?

所以我覺得無妨, 有心得就回, 沒的話把謝謝放在心裡
把時間用在更有意義的地方上會更好

----------


## Wolfy

反正文章數也不能拿來領獎品.
最多的限制也只不過100篇.
超過之後就只剩個虛名而已.
頭銜本來就是看爽的...好玩而已.

看別人頭銜很高覺得心裡不平衡的話.

我寧可不要有頭銜這種東西也罷.

沒希望頭銜會造成不愉快的原因.

至於感謝文....有人就是習慣性多禮.
除非硬性規定不准貼純感謝文.
不然隨口感謝一下應該也是個人的風格吧.

(順便幫自己辯護一下XD)

----------

